# ST kälter als Pool? Welche(r) Folie(nhersteller)? Grundsätzliches



## Sabine Qui (18. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

wir haben seit 11 Jahren (ununterbrochen) einen riesigen Intex-Pool auf dem Rasen im Garten stehen. Wir hatten gesagt, das Ding bleibt da bis es eines Tages den Geist aufgibt. Tut es aber nicht. Natürlich ist das Teil superhässlich, hat aber all die Jahre sehr zuverlässlig seine Pflicht erfüllt und der ganzen Familie an den heissen Sommertagen viel Spass gemacht.
Nun muss der Garten teilweise neu angelegt werden und wurde darum über den Erdeinbau eines neuen einfachen! Pools oder aber eben eines ST nachgedacht. Inzwischen geht die Tendenz eindeutig Richtung ST (höherer Nutzwert).

Ich habe mich hier nun schon durch einige Threads gelesen, die schrecken mich aber eigentlich wegen der Projektgrösse und all der Technik eher ab.
Der Bau eines ST klingt teilweise arg kompliziert, sehr aufwändig und sehr teuer.
Ich möchte eigentlich so einfach wie möglich bauen (ich weiss,ganz ohne Aufwand und Technik geht's nicht ;-)).
Der Teich muss mich nicht überleben also nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut werden ;-).

Bevor ich mich nun weiter in dieses Thema einarbeite, bräuchte ich bitte eure Erfahrungen u Tipp zu einigen grundlegenden Fragen.

Der Teich soll einen Schwimmbereich (5x10m) und einen Filterbereich (20-30m³) haben (ähnlich wie (NG). Tiefe (in Abstufungen) an der tiefsten Stelle max. 1,50m.
Ich möchte lediglich ein gutes Vlies und gute Folie verarbeiten. Ich möchte keine Wände mauern, Böden betonieren, Folie vermörteln etc. ....!!!

1. Ich hätte gerne eine helle Folie (sand oder grün). Gibt es auch hochwertige helle Folie? Könnt ihr Anbieter empfehlen bzw. von bestimmten abraten (Info gern auch privat an mich - sabine.quirit@skynet.be) ?
2. Wir haben sehr sandigen Boden in unserer Region. Kann man da auch ohne Stabilisierung der Teichwände arbeiten?
3. lch möchte die Folie nicht zumörteln. Stimmt es, dass der Algenbelag sowieso für einen gewissen (UV)Schutz sorgt?
4. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit sichtbarer Folie? Wie sieht der Teich in ein paar Jahren aus?
5. Stimmt es, dass ein ST kälter als ein Pool ist (hab ich irgendwo gelesen)?

Bin dankbar für alle Tipps


----------



## Wolmo (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Sabine,
schade, dass bisher keiner geantwortet hat. Aber die meisten Antworten findest Du wohl im Forum...Abraten von Anbietern könnte teuer werden. Schau mal z . B. bei Geaplan, die sind Großhändler für Folien. Beim Ausheben wirst Du schließlich merken, ob die Wände halten oder nicht. Ich persönlich denke, dass der Film auf der Folie vor UV schützt. Deshalb würde ich sie nicht unbedeckt außerhalb lassen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Teich kühler ist als ein Pool der auf dem Boden steht, eher umgekehrt. Ein Pool hat keine flachen Zonen in denen sich das Wasser schnell erwärmt. 

Ich werde nächstes Jahr bauen, wahrscheinlich mit Filtergraben und sonst wenig Technik....

Grüße aus dem Norden,
Wolfgang


----------



## leo1975 (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Sabine

Bin selber Besitzer eines Schwimmteiches (seit 3 Jahren) und kann dir folgende Infos geben...

- Größe
Grundsätzlich in Ordnung, ab einer Breite von 5-6m kannst du relativ schön in einem Zug durchschwimmen...

- Tiefe
Je tiefer der Teich ist, desto mehr Volumen bzw. Temperaturstabiler wird euer Schwimmteich. Solltest du keine Absaugungen im Boden planen solltest du unbedingt 2-2,5m Tiefe anstreben, da du ja die Ablagerungen (die sich durch die Natur ergeben) sonst beim Schwimmen aufwirbelst. Im Herbst sollte der "Schlamm bzw. Mulm" vom Boden abgesaugt werden. Wenn der Boden allzu sandig ist könnte das beim Baggern natürlich ein Problem werden...

- Folie
Habe eine Grüne Folie, Stärke ca. 1,5mm. Mit der Zeit bildet sich auf der Folie ein Biofilm (Prinzipiell gut für die Reinigung), bedenkte jedoch je heller deine Folie ist desto mehr "Schmutz" bzw. Mulm siehst du. Ein Schwimmteich ist nicht so steril wie ein Pool. Dafür finden sich relaiv rasch viele interessante Lebewesen ein... 
Für die Folie gilt je dicker desto besser bzw. unbedingt eine uv-stabilisierte Folie einsetzen (wird nicht so leicht brüchig).

- Temperatur
Mein Teich liegt den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, durch die natürliche Isolation der umliegenden Erde bzw. der Flachwasserbereiche, erwärmt sich der Schwimmteich viel schneller als jeder normale Pool. Ein paar schöne Tage im Frühjahr und ich kann bereits ab Mitte April Baden gehen... (meine Schmerzgrenze liegt bein 20°C...)

Leo


----------



## krallowa (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,
ich habe zwar keinen ST sondern nur einen begehbaren Fischteich.
Aber mein Nachbar hat einen Pool zur Hälfte im Boden eingelassen, mit Heizkreislauf über sein Carport.
Er lässt 45 Minuten Wasser im Heizkreislauf auf dem Carport stehen und wälzt dann 15 Minuten um.
Klasse Sache kommt auch am Einlauf schön warmes Wasser.
Nur mein Teich wird früher im Jahr warm, kühlt nicht so schnell aus und meine Tochter und die des Nachbarn waren dieses Jahr schon bei mir im Teich als der Pool noch zu kalt war.
Besonders die flachen Bereiche sind immer schon sehr warm bei geringer Sonneneinstrahlung.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Juni 2015)

Ebenfalls Schwimmteich mit 3 Koi....
Viele Ideen von NG aber nicht in deren Filterabfolge.

Ohne Technik oder zum. die Vorbereitung dazu wird es nichts auf Dauer mit einem Teich.
Es gibt hier genug Beispiele, wo es schnell bereut wurde keine Bodenabläufe und Rohrskimmer eingebaut zu haben.

Jede Folie oder auch Betonoberfläche bekommt einen rutschigen Biofilm. Man kann auf den Stufen nicht sicher laufen.
Betracht
Bei mir habe ich vermörtelt und die oberste Stufe -30cm ..- den Beton strukturiert. 
Dort und auf den Betonplatten Logsleeper -Treppe etc. kann ich sicher laufen. 
Trotz Biofilm Algen und Mulm.
Woanders Rutschpartie. 

Es gibt viele gute Ideen zu Schwimmteichen.....

Aber Du verbaust sicher 4000 Euro an Folie..Fliesss Pflanzen....
Und solltest besser gleich Technik mit einplanen, um auch Freude am Teich zu haben.
Mind 3000 Euro.....
Da führt .kein Weg dran vorbei.

Noch besser erst die Filteranlage in Schwerkraft in einem Keller unter der Terrasse oder Schuppen
 bauen und dann den Teich.
Dann kann der Intex noch 1Jahr stehen bleiben....

Oder bleibe bei Intex.
Meine BauDoku unten drunter.
Mit Fehlern nat., weil mir damals keiner sowas sagte.


----------

